# Saturday Oriskany dive with Clay-doh & Co.



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I went out with Clay and forum members April, Derik and Brian Saturday on the newly repaired cat! We had a great dive on the Oriskany!

We made one dive and moved to the Chevron for some new scenery. I managed to shoot a 38" inch AJ for supper. There were a ton of small AJ's on the Chev and every now and then a legal on would come by. We saw a nearby boat land a cobia!

Nice fish too!

They should have split it up with us, seeing how one of our crew chummed it up for them...:sick

It might have been the guy that said only chumps breath air  oke

I had a Great time and its always cool meeting new forum members. 

Thanks again Clay for getting me out and I look forward to next time.





















I'll let Clay explain this last photo....;-)


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

It was fun diving with you guys. April and I LOVED IT!!! Thanks Clay for hauling me out there with you! 

I saw a huge skeleton on the bottom of the Cheveron. Looked to be the size of a cow to me I couldnt fins the head tho. Anyone else see it?

Nice AJ Reese!!!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Uh oh. Do I see a chain between those two truck?:banghead


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

You are a manly man when you suck your gut in Reese!!!!!oke


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad you got your boat back Clay! Those cats ride nice. Did you shoot anything???


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Clay, glad to see the boat back in the water. Where was my call??? No love for the mailbox killer huh.:moon



> *H2OMARK (4/28/2008)*Uh oh. Do I see a chain between those two truck?:banghead


I think Clay is pleading the 5th on this one so far. Where are ya Clay.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay went to Miami for business but I am sure he will post a reply when he gets a chance. I would tell you what the two trucks pic is but I told him I would allow him to eplain. Iwill see how good of a job he does before I say anything. I am the guy in the white truck.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I hear a good story coming on. I can't wait. opcorn


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, Clay can't catch a break, first his boat goes down, then on the maiden voyage his trunk goes down! Glad you guys had a good time out there and managed a fish or two.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *flyingfishr (4/28/2008)*Man, Clay can't catch a break, first his boat goes down, then on the maiden voyage his trunk goes down! Glad you guys had a good time out there and managed a fish or two.




I'm guessing his truck couldn't pull his boat out of the water...the ford had to get a dodge to lend a helping hand. oke


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

The Ford is running fine. Its just that the fuel gauge is only accurate on level ground.

A quarter tank is really close to empty on an incline.....

I would rather the truck need a short tow than the boat! 

Its the fat AJ makin' me look skinny Timmy! ;-)


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FishinFL (4/28/2008)*The Ford is running fine. Its just that the fuel gauge is only accurate on level ground.
> A quarter tank is really close to empty on an incline.....
> ;-)


Did Clay use all his gas money to fix the boat. If you needed some gas money Clay, just say so.oke Glad you got out and had a great day on the long awaited "after repair maiden voyage"

Clay, one day your going to have a day out when someone doesn't run over something at your house:doh, and nothing else goes wrong. But just keep chugging along my man and have fun.:letsdrink


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Great pics Reese! Did you get any of us trying to get the cobe in the boat? Kevin, when Clay gets to the story it will be a good one, maybe then FishinFL and Sniper can enlighten us more.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I got a pic of your crew, but not of you landing the Cobe. We were all looking for that bouy, hoping to get wet before the other fish moved on.

We never did see him though.



This a pic of your grouper. Sorry its blurry. I just bought a new camera. I dropped this one in a cup of beer a while back!:banghead














In this last photo, Clay was inviting his newest friends out .......:hoppingmad shark fishing...........


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Reese....Not cool throwing my man Clay under the bus like that ....I mean I realize we visited not one but TWO gas stations that morning where he could easily have put $5 worth of gas in the truck but...we all assumed the cap'n knew his equipment. I have to admit I havent laughed that hard in a long ass time. Anyone else would be pissed off and embarrassed beyond words but the cap'n just smiled and went about his business. :bowdown

Im still waiting for the Ahole boat captain with big mouth and ugly wife to chime in to this post. If ever there was a poster child for an ass beating ...that guy was it. Still want to know where he got that shirt...???

Clay, Sniper, Reese and the lovely Miss April...I had a blast despite the awkward events of the day. Im hoping next time Im able to capture a little more bottom time and a little less topside but we will just have to wait and see...lol. 

WE GOT SHHHHHHHHHHHH'd.....Thats too funny !


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Reese, You reminded me of something I didn't post. I want to thank Clay and you guys for keeping the search up. My FT Lauderdale guys went nuts when they saw the cobe and mayhem broke out on my boat and we forgot all about finding the rig. We appreciated ya'll letting us tie up astern of you so they could get a dive in. It was a good day!:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh man...what a day out there! I had a ball with you guys man! Great crew!

Ummm...the chain on the trucks...well....when my truck hits empty, I still got at least 15 miles left...so no sweat. Well backing down the boat ramp, and loading the boat, I have since found out is enough to drain it towards the back of the tank and stall the truck, backed down the ramp, with a boat loaded, and make you completely screwed, to hte delight of some jackass in his boat waiting to pull up to the dock space you are stranded in...:doh The day would not have been complete without some type of Chunky Love stupidity taking place...and as usual, I mucked somethin up! :withstupid

And Reese...yer so kind to snap more pics of me being towed out of the water than of the fish we caught, and also get a picture of my friendly conversation with said jackass!

Felt good to be behind the wheel of my own boat again, and it ran like a champ. Gulf Breeze MArine Boat Sales did a great job replacing the lower unit, and istalled a new water pump on the other one while they were at ti! Thanx guys!

ALl I got was a Almaco jack, about 24". Saw of course monster red snapper everywhere. Was a beautiful day out there, and Daltons crew on his boat with Armondo and Dr. Jay did pretty good on the fishys!

Again, I had a blast with you guys, and for all of you who didnt even believe I really had this "mythical" cat, since it had been spotted less times than the lock ness monster.....:moon I really do have one! Theres the pic of it, me, and my truck getting towed out!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And yes, yes yes to all of you who didnt get to go this trip around...I will be running all summer, and you will all get your invites!!!! Just please bring chain and a heavy duty truck!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (4/29/2008)*And yes, yes yes to all of you who didnt get to go this trip around...I will be running all summer, and you will all get your invites!!!! Just please bring chain and a heavy duty truck!


I've got the Bronco, but I'm going to need some new chain... 

congrats on getting the boat back in the water!


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

...The boat exists and it is very *<U>awesome!!!</U>* I have never been in a boat that size that ran that smooth in rough seas. 

If you get a chance to dive with Clay I suggest you do it. You will laugh, you will cry and you will probably get stuck somewhereand not get home till late ... but its all part of the experience...The dudes a tripin and ofhimself...Non stop laughter from the goofy helmet cam (which I will have soon) to the truck getting stuck, to "discussions in the parking lot with Aholes in goofy fish shirts" or getting shhhhhh'd at sea. Hell he even nearly got his ass whooped for trying to con a nice little lady at the gas stationout of a bag of peanuts. Where else can you get that kind of entertainment??? I say no where...


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

clay, i got a truck and will get a chain to help out. i've been known to talk to a-hole in their language before. glad to see the boat finally done. saw y'all at the gas station saturday morning on my way home from work. wasn't there 2 cats at the station?


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice job guys. I think we need to get a camera crew to go out with Clay every time. And of course have him comitate the show step by step. That would begreat entertainment. :letsdrink

Nice to see you got the cat back in the water Clay. To bad I have only been on it inshore.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn Clay i bet you promised everyone that has ever seen you a ride on the new, slightly rebuilt CAT. Well i beleive i am on the list as well, hopefully. If you would like i could just come by and pick up the cat for you, take it to the ramp, and then drop it back by youre house after the dives. Then you wouldnt have to worry about anything. Looking forward to getting out ont the water. Give me a call when you want to go

Sniper spear-it


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey clay, tell them about the little angel fish you shot with the 82" Riffe Blue water gun. And tell them about when after you pulled the spear out how you bit a chunk of it off while still under water.....

All BS of course. It wasa great trip and cant wait till the next. Good bunch of people on the boat. I am still excited to talk about it. 

Thanks everyone on Clay's boat and Dalton's boat. What an awsome trip. And my beautiful bubble watcher who helped a ton till her cert is complete and she is my life long dive buddy.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

> *sniper (4/29/2008)*And my beautiful bubble watcher who helped a ton.




I agree Derik, April is very pretty and was VERY helpful. 

Pretty girl thats got her sealegs... She's a keeper!! 





> *sniper (4/29/2008)* and she is my life long dive buddy.




Hmmm.. Life Long??? Do I hear wedding bells?oke
























What's your thoughts on the subject Clay? Doesnt misery love company?

Married people think everyone else should be misera....Married too, huh? LOL JKing



Congrats on the contract!! Have a mohito for me Clay-doh! :letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohhh...I had a few drinks last nite! Went to Ocean Drive in SOuth BEach last nite....what a trip. Went in a store that looked like it had some sweet cloths. Couple queers with funny haircuts and pants ask me if I need help. See this sweet shirt, button up couban style, with a design on the back....look at the price tag...$495.00!!!! Ohhh snap!

See a sweet beltbuckle on a sweet belt (although I am partial to my big belt buckle that says "WHITE TRASH"), AND THAT WAS $159.00!!!! fOR A BELT!

Thens I see some sweetwomens shoes (noooo, not for me), in the back in a display case....all pimped out high heel"cum f##k me" pumps, with a big gold anchor and rope wrapped around it in the front of the shoe like a sweet walking tatoo. I ask how much (dumb idea), they say $900. SO I pull out my camera and snap a picture of the shoes to showCoochie what I will someday buy her. One a the queers says, in a real queer voice, "sorry, no pictures" Screw em, I already got my pic, and it didnt cost me a dime.

So I went to the SOuth Beach souvenier shop,(kinda like Wings) to get gifts for Linda and the kids I could actually afford!

Then we wound up at "Mangoes", live cubam salsa music from the band, bangin on there bongos,,,,and dancers on the bar tops like coyote ugly. I had a drink...or 2.:letsdrink

And yes...got a long list of friends I we will be out diving with this summer! I forgot about the damn penuts Brian!!!:doh

And Reese...I aint touchin that marriage thing between Sniper and Aprilwith a 10 foot pole! ANd thanks for the congrats on the contract Reese. To anybody who knows why I'm downhere in Miami, (besides picking up another load to haul back, our shipment of snowy groupersis in...hee hee), We won the contract with a 5 to 1 board vote, and the deal is pending legal review of the contract. I am one freakin happy camper. So all you clowns who have been makin a list since last fall of items and electronics I need, I think The boat will soon have radar, and the other upgraded goodies! (you payin attention Reese, Felix, Holy Spear-It, Hates CHeese, Grouper NInja, and Brandy???)


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

> * If ever there was a poster child for an ass beating ...that guy was it.*


*

that made me laugh:clap*


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (4/30/2008)* So all you clowns who have been makin a list since last fall of items and electronics I need, I think The boat will soon have radar, and the other upgraded goodies! (you payin attention Reese, Felix, Holy Spear-It, Hates CHeese, Grouper NInja, and Brandy???)


So that means that you've got the gas bill coveredas well, right Clay. (Don't forget about the gas in the truck toooke) Maybe now you can afford a real mailbox as well. :moon I'll help you install a new one with my truck. Let me know if you need a hand intalling all your new goodies on the boat.

Seriously, glad to hear that you got the contract. I am getting underwater hopefully this weekend somehow, someway.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Clay, congrats on the contract, and give me a call when you need help installing those new electronics...


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (4/30/2008)*See this sweet shirt, button up couban style, with a design on the back....look at the price tag...$495.00!!!! Ohhh snap!


Hey man, you might be takin' that 'cuban pimp' joke a little too seriously... back away from the cash register...


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Clay whats this i read about you and queers?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay aint Qweer!!!

He's just fluffy.

Yes STAY AWAY FROM THE MARRIAGE THING. I told you guys on the boat to leave it alone. Causes conflict. Everytime it gets brought up I go to bed lonley. 

You guys are married. If you got divorced over anything, would you marry again? I doubt it.

Awsome trip, cant wait to get wet again.


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

You Guys bring your Trucks and Chains andas long as I'm riding with Clay Doh I'll bring gas,food,spare tire, air tanks, lug nuts, anchor, rope,and Brandy to shoot some fish. LOL its called the Clay Doh emergency kit you can get one at your local Walmart cause if we wait on helmet cam man can but won't shoot no fish man we'd be in trouble.

I know I'm dead for this one but I could'nt help myself

I have a friend who has cat that can eat this shit up


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh man...I just love all the support I get from my friends on here. :moon Just got back in late last nite.

hey, heres a pic of the lill Almaco I got that day, now that I am back in front of my computer.










And something I noticed! Very first pic of my boat from the side on the forum....is me and the boat getting towed out of the ramp!!!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Clay....that AJ is pretty short oke

I doubt you needed it for the contract, but in case you did, I hope the reference helped. Looking forward to getting together with you to square up our deal and talk some guns.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I think it is amazing how you can hold something that is 8" long far enough infront of you in a picture to make it look decent in size. Good job on the pic clayoke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sniper...you are such a bastard. Actually, I am finding all of my so called friends to be asses!:moon

Josh, tell Neva thanks. She will probably be getting a call next week when they review my references. 

And that is a Almaco Jack, not a greater amber jack. It was legal. I never post pics of all the illegal fish I shoot....:withstupid


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

LMAO!!

I would have been more embarrassed about the almaco photo than the truck being towed! Everybody has had a vehicle break down, Shat happens.. But that fish?! That was a choice...oke 



You do get plenty of ribbing on here Mr. Clay & U take it and dish it out like a champ!!



Here are a couple of pre dive Clay and boat pics.
















Heres one of Dalton gang that morning.


----------

